# Best Noise Reduction Skid Steer Cab ?????



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

Looking at another skid steer to purchase for the upcoming season. Which manufacturer
has the best noise reduction package on their enclosed cab ?


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

No one knows ????????


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Best noise reduction I've found is to get one with a radio and crank it way up. To answer your question, they're all about the same. Probably cat or deere would be the quieter models.


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

X 2 crank it way up.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

I haven't been in all of them, but CAT has a prety quiet cab. As they say, its air tight to keep all dust and dirt out. I think it is remarkably quieter than my Bobcat T300.


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

Has anyone tried out a new Case or New Holland. Since they are both built on the same production line I would imagine theres not much difference between the two units. Any
imput about either machine ?


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

peteo1;1481930 said:


> Best noise reduction I've found is to get one with a radio and crank it way up. To answer your question, they're all about the same. Probably cat or deere would be the quieter models.


A Droid razer with head phones on Pandora or a selected playlist also works well


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

My S650 is very quiet. My S185 without the noise reducing material option in the cab is pretty loud.


----------

